# Avatar sizes



## Scott Bushey (Sep 30, 2005)

members,
Please check the size of your avatars; they should not be any larger than 150 x 150.

Resize or replace them if they are larger.

Thanks.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2005)

Scott, 

My avatar is ok, but I'm wondering how you would resize, in case I find one later on I want to use that's too big. I'm basically a moron when it comes to this stuff and was doing good to put an avatar in to begin with.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> Scott,
> 
> My avatar is ok, but I'm wondering how you would resize, in case I find one later on I want to use that's too big. I'm basically a moron when it comes to this stuff and was doing good to put an avatar in to begin with.



Hi Chris,
You have to have a program that can resize. Most photo suites generally can. I use photo shop. 

If the day comes when you want to, or need to, let me know. I can help.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 30, 2005)

The avatars come in four sizes... I _did_ like mine Supersized!
[align=center]

















[/align]

No more giant Puritanhead!
:bigsmile:


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> Scott,
> 
> My avatar is ok, but I'm wondering how you would resize, in case I find one later on I want to use that's too big. I'm basically a moron when it comes to this stuff and was doing good to put an avatar in to begin with.



Chris,

Windows XP also has an internal resizer if you have that.

You could also always just ask someone to do it for you (I would). That might be required anyway for someone to host the pic.


----------



## JohnV (Sep 30, 2005)

I have mine registered to Scott himself; he sized if for me too. So if my avatar is too big, blame him, not me. I'm good looking in all sizes, though.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> ...



Windows XP  This computer is really an antique. I'm running Windows 98! And at 2GB, the hard drive has less space than a Gmail acct. But it does what I need it to do, which at this point isn't much.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> ...




Thanks, Scott.


----------

